# Bilderkennung / Image Analysis



## Aigu (2. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich programmmiere schon länger mit Java und anderen Sprachen.
Bis jetzt waren es immer Webapplikationen oder kleinere Programme / Utilities.

Jetzt wollte ich etwas neues probieren, aber scheitere schon im Ansatz.
Es geht um Objekterkennung in einem Bild.

Ich habe mir mal folgendes Bild zusammengestellt:




Wie würdet ihr das angehen um die klar anderstfarbigen Rechtecke zu finden?
Gibts da eine Library? 
Image analysis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia beschreibt verschiedene Verfahren. Aber da brauchts mir zu viel Mathe ;(

Gruss
Aigu


----------



## tuxedo (2. Jul 2009)

Du hast da 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Durch das viele Mathe durchkämpfen
2) Hardcore Brute-Force Algorithmen schreiben...

Letzteres mag für einfache Dinge (erkennen der farbigen Rechtecke) noch gut funktionieren, aber spätestens bei "komplexeren" Dingen steht man da recht schnell wie der Ochs vorm Berg und kommt entweder nicht weiter, oder das Programm ist unheimlich komplex geworden und die Performance ist irgendwo im 23. Untergeschoss.


----------



## musiKk (2. Jul 2009)

Du kannst Dir mal ImageJ anschauen. Da gibts schon ziemlich viele Plugins für.


----------

